# Tivo/iTunes-TV Shows?



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was just wondering if i'm able to download a show off iTunes and use the TIVO to go feature to send it to my tivo in my living room? I want to see the season finale of "24" and don't feel like sitting at my computer for 2 hours to do it. Is this possible? And if so, how?


----------



## mikebridge (Sep 18, 2000)

not really. the music and videos you get from iTunes have DRM to only allow play back with apple authorized hardware or software (i.e. quicktime, itunes or an ipod)


----------



## kido (Aug 17, 2006)

I attended the WWDC last week and got into a conversation with a guy from TiVo while waiting for a session on Quicktime. I asked him about playing protected AAC songs from iTunes and he smiled and said "Can you wait a few weeks?". Excited, I asked if they had licensed the codecs from Apple, and he said they had an agreement with them. Apparently, music is just scratching the surface. He said the HME team at TiVo had a late beta of an iTunes client, which allows for searching, browsing, downloading, and playback of music, videos, tv shows, and, get this, movies! Apparently, they are mostly waiting on Apple to finish the negotiations with the studios and they are going to announce the whole thing when that is done. TiVo gets lots of new downloadable content and Apple gets a few million new iTunes customers. A match made in heaven.


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

Of course, the million dollar question is if all these great itunes features will work with a freakin' MAC!

(Sorry, that's my bitter "i've been waiting forever for tivo to go for mac" inner voice talking)


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

jshore said:


> Of course, the million dollar question is if all these great itunes features will work with a freakin' MAC!


ROFL. That question on it's face seems so funny to me.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

:up: :up: :up:

This would have me very seriously look at iTunes and maybe not hold off for a video iPod but I am still not inclined to spend 1.99 a show. If I do not find content I would want at lower prices then this becomes just a cool new feature to me that I would look at how to hack to play _my shows_


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

This would be excellent for TiVo if it comes about. Interesting that it may be an HME App downloading directly to TiVo. That would mean the content is re-formatted to TiVo specs at iTunes.

If the content choices are not limited, this would be an outstanding source for TiVo users.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

What would be nicer is having TTG on your computer automatically reformat video for play on an iPod and automatically add them to iTunes.

Come home, plug in your iPod, all of your new TV shows recorded on your Tivo are now on your iPod for handy airplane viewing (without having to heave-ho the old laptop).

Now for THAT, I would pay a premium.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

classicX said:


> What would be nicer is having TTG on your computer automatically reformat video for play on an iPod and automatically add them to iTunes.
> Come home, plug in your iPod, all of your new TV shows recorded on your Tivo are now on your iPod for handy airplane viewing (without having to heave-ho the old laptop).
> Now for THAT, I would pay a premium.


Isn't this already available via TivoDesktop 2.3?
http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1.asp


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Stu_Bee said:


> Isn't this already available via TivoDesktop 2.3?


I believe it is.


> ...
> 3. Once you have upgraded to TiVo Desktop Plus, choose your portable device: select File; then select Preferences; then select Portable Devices; then select the appropriate format for your portable device from the drop-down list. From this point forward, all programs transferred to TiVo Desktop will be converted to the selected Portable Device format.
> 
> 4. Look for converted programs in the "My TiVo Recordings for Portables" folder within "My Documents".
> ...


http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv079933.htm?


classicX said:


> Now for THAT, I would pay a premium.


You'd pay a premium, yes.... but would you pay a whole $24.95???


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Stu_Bee said:


> Isn't this already available via TivoDesktop 2.3?


Yes, except for the "automatically add them to iTunes" part.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Yes, except for the "automatically add them to iTunes" part.


Yes, but the add to iTunes takes seconds. Before it was taking me hours of setting up and waiting for the trancoding to get it on my iPod. I know it still does that but its behind the scenes while I away during the week. I now spend 30 seconds on the process rather than hours. I'm happy with it and was happy to pay $25 to make it work.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

kido said:


> Apparently, they are mostly waiting on Apple to finish the negotiations with the studios and they are going to announce the whole thing when that is done.


So... never?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> So... never?


I vote this year.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

davezatz said:


> I vote this year.


No one will be happier than me if that comes to pass, but I remember this whole movie download deal with Netflix...

If this is real (and that's a big "if"), they need to do it the Steve Jobs way: announcement date = availability date.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

kido said:


> I attended the WWDC last week and got into a conversation with a guy from TiVo while waiting for a session on Quicktime. I asked him about playing protected AAC songs from iTunes and he smiled and said "Can you wait a few weeks?". Excited, I asked if they had licensed the codecs from Apple, and he said they had an agreement with them. Apparently, music is just scratching the surface. He said the HME team at TiVo had a late beta of an iTunes client, which allows for searching, browsing, downloading, and playback of music, videos, tv shows, and, get this, movies! Apparently, they are mostly waiting on Apple to finish the negotiations with the studios and they are going to announce the whole thing when that is done. TiVo gets lots of new downloadable content and Apple gets a few million new iTunes customers. A match made in heaven.


This would be great. My sister has a cable access show that she has made into a podcast (M4V format only). Neither my parents nor I have a TiVo video, this would allow us to watch her show without looking at a little box on a computer monitor.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> No one will be happier than me if that comes to pass, but I remember this whole movie download deal with Netflix...
> 
> If this is real (and that's a big "if"), they need to do it the Steve Jobs way: announcement date = availability date.


What ever happened to the Chucky with the TiVo can do attitude?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> What ever happened to the Chucky with the TiVo can do attitude?


it seems he thinks TiVo is sitting in the executive can nowadays


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> What ever happened to the Chucky with the TiVo can do attitude?


I'm still here. But this rumor is nothing to get excited over. Even if it is true, it needs to be more than a "partnership" with a promise of future functionality. We've been through that already. If they've got something, great, let me know when I can have it, otherwise it is just hype.

Plus, I'm pissy because I don't have a Series 3.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it seems he thinks TiVo is sitting in the executive can nowadays


"Executive can" does not begin to describe the palace that is the rumored TiVo Executive Washroom and Day Spa. As one of the elite approaches, the 30-foot-high solid bronze doors are pulled open by teams of Indian elephants. The elite one strolls across some of the acre of fine, hand-woven, persian rugs once owned by the Shah of Iran. Finding a pesonal, private room that is maintained for him by a staff of no less than fifteen, the executive relieves himself in receptacles of the rarest Ming dynasty porcelain while listening to the quiet murmur of the TiVo Executive Brook and Waterfall and the gentle tweet and chirp of the birds in the central atrium. The executive then wipes his delicate parts with the pelts of mink, ermine, and panda. Upon exiting his private space, the executive is bathed by traditional Japanese geisha girls, trained since birth to do nothing but attend to the needs of their master. After a relaxing massage, the executive is dressed in a new suit, custom made for him in London or Milan. The executive leaves, relieved, refreshed, and reinvigorated, just in time for a nice three-hour lunch in the TiVo Executive Dining Room.

Or so I've heard.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> I'm still here. ... otherwise it is just hype.


But you've changed.



> If they've got something, great, let me know when I can have it
> ...
> Plus, I'm pissy because I don't have a Series 3.


You can probably have some Second Half.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Top Reasons Why S3 is 'Late'

1. Secret warehouse of S3s in Haifa destroyed by Hezbolleze rocket.

2. Truckload of S3s on run from Syria to Beirut destroyed by Isreali air strike.

3. Sunni and Shiite factions in Iraq can't agree on formula for distributing limited initial supplies; meanwhile Kurds demanding supplies of DTs for all analog KurdVision cable system.

4. Trainload of S3s destroyed in "accident" near North Korean border with China.

5. French pushing EU to fine TiVo for making it hard to play TiVo recorded/downloaded content on non-TiVo devices.

6. S3s produced in liquid form for easy shipping have to go by steamship instead of airplane.

7. HumVee loaded with S3s ran over Afgan person.

8. Shouldn't have booked the Edmund Fitzgerld in response to (6).

9. Bermuda Triangle acting funky again.

10. S3s produced in Mexico blocked by new fence at the border.

11. Busy filling out latest SARBOX forms.

12. U.N. can't find anyone to monitor replacement of CableDVRs with S3s.

13. TiVo decided tri-tuner would really show those cable [email protected]@ards.


oooops, wrong thread.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> Top Reasons Why S3 is 'Late'


You missed one:

Tivo waiting for 4 million Echostar customers to realize they will need a new DVR and needs extra time to prepare joint marketing release with the cable companies.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> You missed one:
> 
> Tivo waiting for 4 million Echostar customers to realize they will need a new DVR and needs extra time to prepare joint marketing release with the cable companies.


Its going to take a heck of a long time for local cable companies to do installs for all those people, so Second Half 2007.


----------



## kido (Aug 17, 2006)

I also just saw a story posted on Slashdot regarding a new video download service coming from Amazon. This time there are screenshots. Now, no where in this story, or in the screenshots, does it mention TiVo, but it does talk about viewing these movies on your TV, not just your computer or portable devices. It seems not too far fetched that TiVo could be seen as available devices to transfer movies to for viewing. It makes more sense to me than having consumers purchase specialized hardware devices to interface to their TVs that only work for Amazon movies, or a similar device for Apple.

Again, all of this is complete speculation, but it does show many players are interested in the downloadable movie market.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Any legs to this rumor? 

While I'd love to have itunes get movies, I'd also love the ability to go directly to the Tivo and watch a movie without having to boot, or go through my computer.

Wudhappened to Netflix?


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

And Microsoft is also reportedly in negotiations with Studios for movie downloads via its forthcoming Zune Service for viewing on the Zune device and/or through Vista to XBox 360's connected to the TV. This whole business seems about to FINALLY bust wide open. Hoo Rah! 

But, I have my fingers crossesd that TiVo is going to get some kind of revenue share from any kind of deal like this. If it is just another feature that TiVo isn't compensated for, well, I won't be optimistic for TiVo's future because I don't think they can sustain their business model for many more years. But, if they can get a decent percentage of every pay-per-view TV show, movie etc. I think TiVo could finally become profitable and have the prospect of being our favorite company and media device for decades to come.


...Dale


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Dajad said:


> And Microsoft is also reportedly in negotiations with Studios for movie downloads via its forthcoming Zune Service for viewing on the Zune device and/or through Vista to XBox 360's connected to the TV. This whole business seems about to FINALLY bust wide open. Hoo Rah!
> 
> But, I have my fingers crossesd that TiVo is going to get some kind of revenue share from any kind of deal like this. If it is just another feature that TiVo isn't compensated for, well, I won't be optimistic for TiVo's future because I don't think they can sustain their business model for many more years. But, if they can get a decent percentage of every pay-per-view TV show, movie etc. I think TiVo could finally become profitable and have the prospect of being our favorite company and media device for decades to come.
> 
> ...Dale


You'd think they'd get a cut or they would be really stupid. I mean, why doesn't Tivo cut deals directly with studios? Frankly, I don't care who licenses as long as I can watch on my TV and not on my computer. Tivo should get something for doing that "last leg".


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Hollywood still largely operates on the guild system and centralised decision-making established by the big studios in the 1930s.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Throw the TiVo/Itunes Store HME app rumor in with this story and now we have more to speculate on. The original TiVo specific rumor included a late TiVo beta for this service.

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0608lionsgate.html

Briefly: Lions Gate films coming to iTunes

By Ryan Katz, Senior Editor

August 17, 2006 - As Apple nears a public rollout of its movie rental service for iTunes, the company has reached an agreement with Lions Gate Entertainment to deliver its content online, the movie studio's executives recently disclosed during a financial earnings conference call.

Lions Gate's chief executive, Jon Feltheimer, said that the entertainment company had already reached digital delivery deals with CinemaNow, Movielink, and iTunes, and that terms were being ironed out with two other digital distributers, according to a transcript of the call. The content deals were first reported by paidContent.

In mid-July, Think Secret reported that Apple had worked out deals with Walt Disney, Universal Studios, Paramount Pictures, and Warner Bros., and was pursuing other studios as well for its iTunes movie rental service. At the time, sources said Apple was gearing up to announce the new initiative at its Worldwide Developers Conference, which took place last week. In early August, however, Apple elected to postpone. the service's roll-out until September.

Lions Gate's president, Steve Beeks, said that digital downloads of the studio's films on iTunes were expected in the coming months.

"In terms of iTunes movie downloads, I think most likely some time before the end of the [calendar] year," Beeks said. "We know when they are planning on launching, but since they have not announced it publicly, I do not think it is our place to say anything more about that."

Despite Apple's best efforts, sources say the current movie distribution model calls strictly for rentals only, in spite of the success CinemaNow has recently enjoyed with its new Burn To DVD functionality.

Vancouver-based Lions Gate, whose films include American Psycho, Fahrenheit 9/11, and Dogma, is the largest distributor of independent films in North America.


----------

